

Tuned and asynchronous stencil kernels for CPU/GPU systems - jacquesm
http://smartech.gatech.edu/handle/1853/29728

======
jselzer
Might want to change this link from an <https://> to an <http://>, it's
throwing up red flags in firefox (and I assume other browsers too)

~~~
jacquesm
You're absolutely right, unfortunately it seems that you can't edit the links
after submission any more.

This sucks.

Sorry, I should have noticed that before submitting.

The fixed link:

<http://smartech.gatech.edu/handle/1853/29728>

If some editor could please correct the other url I'd be most happy...

